# HK MYSTERY POWDER same size as MAC blush!



## jenee.sum (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

Soooo....u maybe guessed it. i was crazy enough to get the HK mystery powder today. i totally got it for the packaging. Thank goodness it comes in a little black dust bag so it won't get scratched up if i wanna use it and put it in my purse.

anywaysssss, when i got home today, i wanted to know if i would be able to put anything in there once i'm done with the powder. i know Bunny said there's nothing that fits in there, but i took the refill that comes with it, opened one of my blushes...and just plopped it right on top of my blush....and IT FITS! it's exactly the same in diameter (4.3cm)! but the mystery powder is 5g, and mac blushes are 6g. sooo, i'm just thinking that the mac blushes are just a little taller/higher since they're the same in diameter. but even if it's higher, with the mystery powder pan inside the case, it still has an extra 3mm clearance at the top! so it wouldn't even matter if the mac blushes are higher. it'll still fit. (i doubt the mac blushes are more than 3mm taller/higher).

*does happy dance in excitment!!!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





unfortunately i don't have any depotted mac blushes, so i can't plop it in the mystery powder case to verify that it does fit. but i'm THIS close to depotting a blush...tonight! LOL

did anyone else get the HK mystery powder?? and has a depotted blush!?!?! PLOP IT IN and tell us if it fits!!!

anyways, just wanted to share. in case some of you change your mind about getting it due to the fact that it can fit another product in there. and it IS SUPERRRRRRRR CUTE!!! my MA was telling me about how they're watching the display like a hawk cuz their store attracts thieves. haha she said she wouldn't be surprised if someone were to come in on a busy day, take the entire display, and jet outta there. haha oh my.






*UPDATE:*

OK so i depotted a blush.....*AND IT FITS!!!!!!!!* i knew it looked the same size!! hehehe
in fact, they're practically the same height! i guess 1g is too little to make a significant difference in height.

this calls for the bananas!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 6, 2009)

Omg, thanks a bunch. It's $110 CAD LOLZ...So I had to be sure of something before I bought it. Now I know I could use this container for something else when it runs out lolz.

Which colour did you get?


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Omg, thanks a bunch. It's $110 CAD LOLZ...So I had to be sure of something before I bought it. Now I know I could use this container for something else when it runs out lolz.

Which colour did you get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 np!
um, ya i had to pay $110 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and American's are thinking $90 is crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as if $90 isn't expensive enough, jack up the price $20 you jerks!....no, i love you MAC...just not what you do to my wallet.

oh and i got it in Medium Plus. i'm an NC25/30


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for confirming this in real life!

I'm still trying to look at the pros and cons of getting this cause it's $90 and I don't actually NEED NEED it. But yeah it would be nice to have lol.


----------



## franimal (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine fits! Fleur Power inside my compact


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Thanks for confirming this in real life!

I'm still trying to look at the pros and cons of getting this cause it's $90 and I don't actually NEED NEED it. But yeah it would be nice to have lol._

 
ur welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you know what...if it didn't fit ANYTHING, i'd say fuck it, unless ur a collector or filthy rich. BUT, it does fit a MAC blush! i mean, i'm sure there are people out there who touch up their blush during the day, ya? i don't, but i'm sure some people do. and if not, you can always buy the same size empty pans online, press something you'd use often, and TADA!! (they do sell the same size empty pans online right? i haven't checked).

and plus, you're really paying for the packaging aka. swarovski crystals. so think about it. $110CDN/$90US for packing + 2 mystery powder pans = $55CDN/$45US per pan. but since you're paying for the crystals too, im gunna say you're really paying $5-10 for the powder, and the rest for the crystals....if they're worth that much. correct me if i'm wrong, but i kno swarovski crystals are $$$!

so...for those thinking you're paying $90/$110 for a stupid powder that's not gunna make you look 20 yrs younger (TISH1127), look like angelina jolie (II3rinII), or made with moondust and bring you closer to Jesus himself LOL (MissResha - that cracked me up btw), then you would JUST get a silver pan with the powder mushed up inside that come in the same packing as an e/s refill. LOL soooooo, IMO, not that bad for the 2 powders AND the crystals that are made into hello kitty's face!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_





 np!
um, ya i had to pay $110 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and American's are thinking $90 is crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as if $90 isn't expensive enough, jack up the price $20 you jerks!....no, i love you MAC...just not what you do to my wallet.

oh and i got it in Medium Plus. i'm an NC25/30_

 
Hmm, I should be a Medium then lolz I'm NC25 dead on. Must go in next week in person!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Couldn't we just buy the blush refills and put them in or else we'll have to depot our blushes


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Hmm, I should be a Medium then lolz I'm NC25 dead on. Must go in next week in person!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Couldn't we just buy the blush refills and put them in or else we'll have to depot our blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yup u would be a Medium. i think the medium one would make u look a little more alive. eventhough there's not much colour, the lightest one might wash you out just a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh yes you can just buy the pans for the blushes and just pop them in! they're all the same size right?


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 6, 2009)

*falls off the chair* your wallet needs a first aid kit now hehehe have fun with your hk mystery powder, although i wouldnt bring it around with me though even if it came with a little. the klutz that i am would drop/scratch little kitty off=[


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_ur welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you know what...if it didn't fit ANYTHING, i'd say fuck it, unless ur a collector or filthy rich. BUT, it does fit a MAC blush! i mean, i'm sure there are people out there who touch up their blush during the day, ya? i don't, but i'm sure some people do. and if not, you can always buy the same size empty pans online, press something you'd use often, and TADA!! (they do sell the same size empty pans online right? i haven't checked).

and plus, you're really paying for the packaging aka. swarovski crystals. so think about it. $110CDN/$90US for packing + 2 mystery powder pans = $55CDN/$45US per pan. but since you're paying for the crystals too, im gunna say you're really paying $5-10 for the powder, and the rest for the crystals....if they're worth that much. correct me if i'm wrong, but i kno swarovski crystals are $$$!

so...for those thinking you're paying $90/$110 for a stupid powder that's not gunna make you look 20 yrs younger (TISH1127), look like angelina jolie (II3rinII), or made with moondust and bring you closer to Jesus himself LOL (MissResha - that cracked me up btw), then you would JUST get a silver pan with the powder mushed up inside that come in the same packing as an e/s refill. LOL soooooo, IMO, not that bad for the 2 powders AND the crystals that are made into hello kitty's face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, I love how I just made a post about my spending habits and I'm still contemplating about getting this...

Originally when I heard that the regular face powder pans don't fit into the compact, I was leaning towards not getting it cause I wouldn't have too much of a use for it. I sure as hell wouldn't carry it around, can't bare the thought of breaking it or worse losing it! I'd keep it at home where it'll be safe and sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I was thinking the same thing about being able to possibly buy empty pans online and press whatever I want into them and put them into my compact. So that way my compact will be put to some use instead of just sitting their and be pretty. 

I have a feeling that none of the powders will suit my skintone right, I'm an NC35. The MA I spoke to at Nordies when i made the pre-order suggested that the Medium would be my best bet. I won't know for sure til I can hopefully pick this up on Monday. And if none of the shades work for me, I guess I can just sell the powder (please don't throw stones at me!) cause I really won't have any use for it. 

Yeah from my understanding swarovski crystals are pricey. Have you seen those custom made cell phone face plates that are completely covered in swarovski crystals?! They are freakin expensive. I do agree that we are mainly just paying for the crystals really. The actual compact without the crystals and the powder are actually very cheap to produce and sell.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

This is great news!! 

I know a lot of people wanted the compact but were worrying about what to do with it when the powders ran out etc. 

I think this will make a lot of people happy.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_*falls off the chair* your wallet needs a first aid kit now hehehe have fun with your hk mystery powder, although i wouldnt bring it around with me though even if it came with a little. the klutz that i am would drop/scratch little kitty off=[_

 
ur speaking to another klutz. lol i'll try to be realllllly careful with my expensive kitty.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Lol, I love how I just made a post about my spending habits and I'm still contemplating about getting this...

Originally when I heard that the regular face powder pans don't fit into the compact, I was leaning towards not getting it cause I wouldn't have too much of a use for it. I sure as hell wouldn't carry it around, can't bare the thought of breaking it or worse losing it! I'd keep it at home where it'll be safe and sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I was thinking the same thing about being able to possibly buy empty pans online and press whatever I want into them and put them into my compact. So that way my compact will be put to some use instead of just sitting their and be pretty. 

I have a feeling that none of the powders will suit my skintone right, I'm an NC35. The MA I spoke to at Nordies when i made the pre-order suggested that the Medium would be my best bet. I won't know for sure til I can hopefully pick this up on Monday. And if none of the shades work for me, I guess I can just sell the powder (please don't throw stones at me!) cause I really won't have any use for it. 

Yeah from my understanding swarovski crystals are pricey. Have you seen those custom made cell phone face plates that are completely covered in swarovski crystals?! They are freakin expensive. I do agree that we are mainly just paying for the crystals really. The actual compact without the crystals and the powder are actually very cheap to produce and sell._

 
i think the medium would be good for you. but i think you'd also be able to switch it to the darkest shade if you tend to tan. the girl said i can be a light or a medium...but medium made me look more alive. so yea.

i was thinking you could always do a custom made mirror to fit in the compact. since the mirror that comes in it is a regular view, you can try to custom make a magnifying one for the bottom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just a thought. or buy the loose blot powder (i know a lot of ppl carry this around and use it through out the day), press it, and pop it in the case = HK blot powder on the go!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_This is great news!! 

I know a lot of people wanted the compact but were worrying about what to do with it when the powders ran out etc. 

I think this will make a lot of people happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sure made me happy!


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

now i think i want to buy that compact


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 8, 2009)

Wait, when you depotted...

Did you mean the pan or the pan+the black plastic thing it came in? Lolz sorry for all these stupid questions. Because the way I depot = black plastic is melted. Then I won't have a base to plop the blush in for the compact? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please correct me if I'm wrong lolz


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah the MA I had spoke to on the phone and I agreed that out of the 3 medium would most likely be the way to go. But she said that I can come in and try it out first at the counter before deciding for sure. The problem I have is the powders that come out that don't have a very wide color selection or like undertone separation like NC and NW, they tend to look too pink on me. That's the problem well one of them that I had with the Mineralize Powders. 

The mirror idea is great!! I use to have a compact with a regular mirror and a magnifying one. Don't know what happened to it....

I've also thought about pressing some blot powder loose into an empty pan and popping it in. Has anyone tried that? Does it affect the finish of the blot powder or anything? 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Wait, when you depotted...

Did you mean the pan or the pan+the black plastic thing it came in? Lolz sorry for all these stupid questions. Because the way I depot = black plastic is melted. Then I won't have a base to plop the blush in for the compact? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please correct me if I'm wrong lolz_

 
You can't depot the HK Kouture compact, it comes with pans that you can take out easily since there are magnets to help it stay in place. But IF you wanted to depot a regular blush and put the blush pan into the HK compact, yes you would have to melt the plastic if you were going to use the conventional hair straightener or flame depotting method. There are other methods out that that don't involve heat like using alcohol to dissolve the glue that sticks the pan to the black plastic part. Never tried that approach though but Enkore I think has a video on that on youtube. Check it out if your interested. Hope this helped!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Yeah the MA I had spoke to on the phone and I agreed that out of the 3 medium would most likely be the way to go. But she said that I can come in and try it out first at the counter before deciding for sure. The problem I have is the powders that come out that don't have a very wide color selection or like undertone separation like NC and NW, they tend to look too pink on me. That's the problem well one of them that I had with the Mineralize Powders. 

The mirror idea is great!! I use to have a compact with a regular mirror and a magnifying one. Don't know what happened to it....

I've also thought about pressing some blot powder loose into an empty pan and popping it in. Has anyone tried that? Does it affect the finish of the blot powder or anything? 





You can't depot the HK Kouture compact, it comes with pans that you can take out easily since there are magnets to help it stay in place. But IF you wanted to depot a regular blush and put the blush pan into the HK compact, yes you would have to melt the plastic if you were going to use the conventional hair straightener or flame depotting method. There are other methods out that that don't involve heat like using alcohol to dissolve the glue that sticks the pan to the black plastic part. Never tried that approach though but Enkore I think has a video on that on youtube. Check it out if your interested. Hope this helped!_

 
****Couldn't the blot powder from the compacts fit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lolz 

****And yes, that helped lolz...I thought the refill they gave you came with the black plastic thingy so I didn't have to melt that darn thing and just pop and switch instead. I don't know if that made any sense lolz


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_The problem I have is the powders that come out that don't have a very wide color selection or like undertone separation like NC and NW, they tend to look too pink on me.

......

I've also thought about pressing some blot powder loose into an empty pan and popping it in. Has anyone tried that? Does it affect the finish of the blot powder or anything?_

 
Actually, the Medium Plus has no pink in it what so ever. I'm an NC, so if it had pink, i would be like eww. but i can't say about the other two colors. but from what i remember, they weren't pinky?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_****Couldn't the blot powder from the compacts fit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lolz 

****And yes, that helped lolz...I thought the refill they gave you came with the black plastic thingy so I didn't have to melt that darn thing and just pop and switch instead. I don't know if that made any sense lolz_

 
ya if only life was that easy! LOL i wish they fit too! bummer!

and yes it did make sense. you don't need to depot the refill. what i meant by depotting was that i depotted my blush to put it in. the refill is just the pan.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 9, 2009)

Well hopefully I can go out tomorrow to Nordies and finally see everything! Super excited but my wallet isn't though =[

Yeah I just look super icky with pink based foundations. I once had a MA at Clinique when I was younger and stupid give me a PINK foundation. Like no yellow whatsoever. Just straight pink. Just sooo wrong.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Well hopefully I can go out tomorrow to Nordies and finally see everything! Super excited but my wallet isn't though =[

Yeah I just look super icky with pink based foundations. I once had a MA at Clinique when I was younger and stupid give me a PINK foundation. Like no yellow whatsoever. Just straight pink. Just sooo wrong._

 
sooooo, how did it go?! did u get it?!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ I sure did girl!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My dad was generous enough to drive with me out to Nordies yesterday and let me get it! I also got both dazzleglasses (I might just keep one of them though..actually I might just keep both hahaha), another l/g from the regular HK collection (it's the orange looking one), and the medium sized makeup bag!!!!!! 






And how about I'm in LOVE with Nordies now. They have MAC that actually can go on sale!!!! The MA's there told me that the HK plushdoll MAY go on sale eventually and that they actually had plenty left. If it does they'll call me!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 10, 2009)

Went yesterday, i swatched them all on my hand. No pink that I could see of lolz. Unless I'm blind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought both d/g. Still thinking about that darn compact lolz!! Arg, I would be so pissed off if any of those crystal fell!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_^^ I sure did girl!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My dad was generous enough to drive with me out to Nordies yesterday and let me get it! I also got both dazzleglasses (I might just keep one of them though..actually I might just keep both hahaha), another l/g from the regular HK collection (it's the orange looking one), and the medium sized makeup bag!!!!!! 






And how about I'm in LOVE with Nordies now. They have MAC that actually can go on sale!!!! The MA's there told me that the HK plushdoll MAY go on sale eventually and that they actually had plenty left. If it does they'll call me!_

 
aw ur dad is so nice! did he know he was drivin u to buy a $90 face powder? i mean...crystals? haha

lucky. u guys have CCO, and now sales at Nordies. we have nothing here in Canada. unless u got a pro card.

and nice haul!! i got the medium makeup bag too..and dazzlepuss. haha that name is so funny and weird. who thought of that name? LOL seriously...i think the ligher pink would be just clear on me. meh

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_Went yesterday, i swatched them all on my hand. No pink that I could see of lolz. Unless I'm blind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought both d/g. Still thinking about that darn compact lolz!! Arg, I would be so pissed off if any of those crystal fell!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too. get it. u might regret it. sell it if anything if u change ur mind!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_aw ur dad is so nice! did he know he was drivin u to buy a $90 face powder? i mean...crystals? haha

lucky. u guys have CCO, and now sales at Nordies. we have nothing here in Canada. unless u got a pro card.

and nice haul!! i got the medium makeup bag too..and dazzlepuss. haha that name is so funny and weird. who thought of that name? LOL seriously...i think the ligher pink would be just clear on me. meh



me too. get it. u might regret it. sell it if anything if u change ur mind!_

 

My dad is like Mr. Frugal #1 BUT he does have his generous moments. He buys tons of knick knacks all the time. I was also lucky that this was a collection with HK (the man had gotten me hooked on HK from a very early age, and still laughs everytime I get excited over something HK) and had swarovski crystals which I had to explain to him what they were and what they were worth $$$. And on top of that this was an LE collection. 

Oh he def knew that the compact was fricking $90 and the glosses were almost $30 EACH. We had it planned out for months that he'd purchase an extra one and sell it to help cover the costs plus to also rack up points on the credit card. I'm going to pay him back once I get my paycheck. But what he doesn't know yet is that I'm NOT done with this HK collection. Oh, boy theres quite a bit more stuff I want and will hunt down if necessary to get it lol. 

It was funny when I was at the counter and he just wandered off and I had no clue where he went (I thought the poor man had gotten lost!) and the MA's were like he's just over there looking at shoes ROFL. And then when he comes back to the counter he's all walking around it looking at all the different things there. It was only when the MA started showing me a brush set that my dad wanted to leave cause he said I was spending too much already. Again he doesn't know this but I'm sooo getting the brush set! 

LOL @ the name dazzlepuss, at least me and the dazzleglass have something in common 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm about to try to make a necklace with the lil keychain.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_My dad is like Mr. Frugal #1 BUT he does have his generous moments. He buys tons of knick knacks all the time. I was also lucky that this was a collection with HK (the man had gotten me hooked on HK from a very early age, and still laughs everytime I get excited over something HK) and had swarovski crystals which I had to explain to him what they were and what they were worth $$$. And on top of that this was an LE collection. 

Oh he def knew that the compact was fricking $90 and the glosses were almost $30 EACH. We had it planned out for months that he'd purchase an extra one and sell it to help cover the costs plus to also rack up points on the credit card. I'm going to pay him back once I get my paycheck. But what he doesn't know yet is that I'm NOT done with this HK collection. Oh, boy theres quite a bit more stuff I want and will hunt down if necessary to get it lol. 

It was funny when I was at the counter and he just wandered off and I had no clue where he went (I thought the poor man had gotten lost!) and the MA's were like he's just over there looking at shoes ROFL. And then when he comes back to the counter he's all walking around it looking at all the different things there. It was only when the MA started showing me a brush set that my dad wanted to leave cause he said I was spending too much already. Again he doesn't know this but I'm sooo getting the brush set! 

LOL @ the name dazzlepuss, at least me and the dazzleglass have something in common 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm about to try to make a necklace with the lil keychain._

 
aww ur dad sounds so cool and funnie! what a nice dad! i get yelled at for all the makeup i have in my room. mind u i pretty much have all my HK stuff hidden. LOL

i think we have a problem...with spending too much money on MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have 3 of the brush sets. LOL the brushes pretty much suck compared to the full size ones, but the holder is superrrrrrr cute!!!! get it b4 it sells out. im surprised ur Nordies still have em in stock. my mac location sold out on the first day...got a bit of stock 2 days after on the day i went in to get mine, and then sold out in like a another day or two.

have u tried the myster powder? i haven't yet. been dressing and feeling like a bum lately. haha maybe when i do my makeup on saturday i'll use it.

EDIT: oOoo making it into a keychain. good idea!! but it'll get scratched like CRAZZZY!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_aww ur dad sounds so cool and funnie! what a nice dad! i get yelled at for all the makeup i have in my room. mind u i pretty much have all my HK stuff hidden. LOL

i think we have a problem...with spending too much money on MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have 3 of the brush sets. LOL the brushes pretty much suck compared to the full size ones, but the holder is superrrrrrr cute!!!! get it b4 it sells out. im surprised ur Nordies still have em in stock. my mac location sold out on the first day...got a bit of stock 2 days after on the day i went in to get mine, and then sold out in like a another day or two.

have u tried the myster powder? i haven't yet. been dressing and feeling like a bum lately. haha maybe when i do my makeup on saturday i'll use it.

EDIT: oOoo making it into a keychain. good idea!! but it'll get scratched like CRAZZZY!!_

 
Lol my dad's just interesting to sum it up...Sometimes I think that he's a metrosexual guy deep down inside. Cause he LOVES shoes probably more than me. Every time we go shopping and if were not in a hurry he looks at shoes. He even went out to Macy's one time and knew that I wanted something from Ecko Red that was on sale and picked out this super cute jumpsuit skirt outfit and it was only $20! He's as bargain hunter too haha. It wouldn't be a hard guess to guess what we do on our quality time together - shop. It's fun but it has huge downfalls like huge spending. 

Oh he bitches at me too a lot cause he thinks I have too much makeup alreay which I don't believe I do. Wait til he sees some other people's stashes. Yeah he'll be in for a big surprise lol. I've too had to hid all my HK goodies that I bought on the other numerous trips to the counter from him! I don't think the poor man's sanity could take any of it lol. 

The HK brush set is actually sold out here =[ Thank goodness for ebay! I thought it was cute but decided not to get it cause it wasn't easily accessible to me plus I'm not a big fan of SE brushes. But ugh it's so cute. I think only Nordies here got it while the other counters didn't get it. I was surprised too that they still had quite a decent bit of HK items left. But the economy here has been hit quite hard and the new Nordstroms here is the only one in this city. Before that Macy's was the only place for MAC and that was only at select Macy store locations too. I live 20 min away from one!

The brush set that I was actually shown to me at Nordies was a FULL SIZED, yep I said full sized brush set. I don't know the name of the set but it was a Nordies exclusive though. They just had one left whic was the display one and they couldn't sell it to me when I was in the store cause they had no tag for it. But 5 minutes later they call me back to tell me they found a tag and that it's up for sale, I had it put on hold for me. I tell this today to the MA at the Macy's counter (yes I went to MAC again, I have issues!) about the brush set. Another MA who walked into the middle of the convo said that when she had asked about it she was told it was on hold.....and I told her that it was me who had it put on hold lol! 

No I have tried the sheer mystery powder yet...to be honest I'm kind of afraid to. I haven't used ANY of my HK goodies yet. I just keep admiring them and don't want to "ruin" them lol. I am in love with the compact though as I expected I was going to be. 

I thought about using as a keychain or a cell phone charm but yep that would get all scratched up and just hell naw. I thought it would be safer on my neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 13, 2009)

FULL SIZE HK BRUSH SET?! WHATTT?!?! did it come with more brushes too?

necklace, hmm..nickel free? me gots an allergy. i've used all my HK goodies, cept for the bracelet. im gunna be so sad when something runs out. lol like my tippy or too dolly. or pink fish


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 13, 2009)

It's actually not a HK brush set, sorry if I confused ya! But that would be so kick ass if it was. But I found out the name of the set and it's called the Perfect Style brush set that came out in October 2008 (I had no clue about it til I had seen it at Nordies). Heres a link: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...s-excl-117039/

The baby cost me a little under $100 for 4 FULL SIZED brushes and the travel case! I can't wait til it comes in the mail! I hope the MA at Nordies got all my info right and I'll get it in a few days. 

Hmm as for nickel Idk if the HK dazzleglass keychain thingies have it in them. If they don't, then you could just use a nickel free chain for it around your neck. I have allergies too but it's only when it goes directly through my skin like with earrings and bellyrings and my body will start rejecting it...not fun! You COULD possibly try painting a clear coat of nail polish over the keychain too but yeah I'm not sure if I'd be willing to do that lol. My friend who also has nickel allergies does that for her belt buckles and jewelry and it works okay for her. 

Ugh, I'm still not done with Hk! I still want the vanity case, plush doll (which the MA's said they might go on sale), purse mirror, and mirror keychain. 

I haven't touched my goodies yet! I've only opened them up to look at the different colors but haven't actually used them. I'm scared too lol! Omg, I'm scared that I'll run out too!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 13, 2009)

wow that brush set is so awesome! lucky for you!

urgh the clear nail polish has neverrrr worked for me! once i got a really bad rash around my belly button from a stupid belt i had. that was before HM carried nickel free jewelry/hardware. now i just buy all my nickel free stuff from there.

isn't the HK traincase sold out online? it's an online exclusive, last time i checked it was sold out. i love the purse mirror. didn't bother getting the keychain cuz it'll just get sooo scratched up that i'll weep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was actually disappointed with the plush. i've seen muchhh cuter HK plushes!! that was probably the only item i didn't want prior to the launch and still didn't want after i saw it in person LOL but some ppl love it

oh use ur HK stuff already! it's gunna expire!! LOL


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_wow that brush set is so awesome! lucky for you!

urgh the clear nail polish has neverrrr worked for me! once i got a really bad rash around my belly button from a stupid belt i had. that was before HM carried nickel free jewelry/hardware. now i just buy all my nickel free stuff from there.

isn't the HK traincase sold out online? it's an online exclusive, last time i checked it was sold out. i love the purse mirror. didn't bother getting the keychain cuz it'll just get sooo scratched up that i'll weep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was actually disappointed with the plush. i've seen muchhh cuter HK plushes!! that was probably the only item i didn't want prior to the launch and still didn't want after i saw it in person LOL but some ppl love it

oh use ur HK stuff already! it's gunna expire!! LOL_

 
I seriously could not believe that Nordies had sales on certain MAC items like if they weren't selling that well, the brush set was originally $125 but it got knocked down to $93. Crazy people, do they not realize that that is a FREAKING AMAZING deal? Guess not! Which is a good thing for me lol. 

Yeah just buying nickel free is probably the best way to go. Hypoallergenic everything is getting more and more popular these days. I need my ears repierced I think I'm just going to stick to gold and hope for the best. 

I think all of the hk accessories are sold out online. But my ass IS desperate enough to pay some jacked up prices on ebay if there is no other possible way of getting it through MAC. Just not right now though cause I went too spend happy and yeah I owe close to $600 yeah not good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The keychain mirror would serve no "mirror" function really, I just think it's cute. I probably wouldn't even use it cause yep I'm afraid it'll get all scratched up if I did. The plastic sticker on the mirror is staying on too. I would only get the plush if it went on sale for a super good price. Cause really what am I going to do with it? It's just gonna sit there and collect dust. 

LOL I've been trying to get myself to use the makeup but stop before I do everytime. At least it'll still look pretty when it expires haha! I serioiusly have dreams about the hk collection and me putting all the makeup on just wow lol. 

Btw, my dad found my "stash". He didn't say anything to me about it but he did complain to my mom who forwarded his complaint to me. According to him I have an astronomical amount of makeup. Eh, not true but whatever you say pops haha.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 14, 2009)

LOOOOL i'm in noooo position to lecture you on your HK/MAC spendings since i freaking spent 5 arms and 5 legs on it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i too have too much maybe, but not as much as lot of ppl here on specktra, so let's not feel too toooo bad. hehe the sucky thing is, when you look at a relatively small/medium makeup stash, it may not look that grande, but shit if you only know how much the whole stash cost. LOL may not look like a lot, but the dollars alone will make you go, "that is too much makeup"

i already have slight scratches on my mirror. but meh, i have a backup...or 2. haha...pretend i didn't say that out loud.

if your dad complains to you about ur makeup, just tell him he has too much shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will use my mystery powder this weekend, and let you know how it goes...if i remember to use it that is.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 14, 2009)

The packaging is sooooooo beautiful. *drools*


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_LOOOOL i'm in noooo position to lecture you on your HK/MAC spendings since i freaking spent 5 arms and 5 legs on it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i too have too much maybe, but not as much as lot of ppl here on specktra, so let's not feel too toooo bad. hehe the sucky thing is, when you look at a relatively small/medium makeup stash, it may not look that grande, but shit if you only know how much the whole stash cost. LOL may not look like a lot, but the dollars alone will make you go, "that is too much makeup"

i already have slight scratches on my mirror. but meh, i have a backup...or 2. haha...pretend i didn't say that out loud.

if your dad complains to you about ur makeup, just tell him he has too much shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will use my mystery powder this weekend, and let you know how it goes...if i remember to use it that is._

 
Seriously, for the longest time the only thing I invested money in was MAC. I've only started to just buy clothes again cause Victoria Secret is having a special going on but if they didn't they better get the fuck outta here with those prices lol! I can't afford 2 expensive habits now. I guess it was okay before with my MAC spending cause it was reasonable up until February and the only thing I really spent money on. 

I know! I don't even want to add up how much I've spent total on MAC so far. Just asking for a heart attack right there lol! I had a friend ask me one time about how many MAC e/s I have and how much an individual e/s cost including tax. She all calculated how much my e/s collection was worth and was just like , "Did you know that you spent several hundred dollars so far on just e/s?" and I'm like uhh yes but I'd like to not think about that lol.

Haha theres no shame in having back ups! I'm weird and OCD and just had to get at least 2 of most things. Like I HAD to get another BP in Pretty baby this time (I had first bought Tahitian Sand). I'm super afraid of messing the packaging up and if anything does happen I guess I'll have a backup ready. 

LOL, it's actually funny cause just today my dad bought another pair of shoes. He all bugged my mom about it too. This maybe TMI but were such bargain hunters that I'm about to ask him to just walk into Victoria Secret with me cause I have another one of those free panty coupons and I want to get another pair of panties, hey there free! He doesn't even have to hold anything, I'll just do all the talking with the SA's lol. 

Do let me know about the powder. Mines is staying a virgin for quite a long time cause yet again I'm afraid of using it.


----------



## geeko (Mar 15, 2009)

I am a NC20, and they were OOS of the 2 lighter shades when i went down to the store.

I had no choice but to buy the darkest shade.

When i reached home last night, I immediately took out the mystery powder from the compact and replaced it with my MAC pan blush in Melba. I put the dark secret mystery powder into my blush palette.

I prefer the casing with a nice peachy/pink blush in it instead of a mystery powder. I think i'm crazy...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_The packaging is sooooooo beautiful. *drools*_

 
get it! it's gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Do let me know about the powder. Mines is staying a virgin for quite a long time cause yet again I'm afraid of using it._

 
hmm...it goes on pretty darn clear. feels like silk, but i don't SEE it making my makeup better or looking any better.

whatever, i got it for the case, so im not heart broken about the powder.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_I am a NC20, and they were OOS of the 2 lighter shades when i went down to the store.

I had no choice but to buy the darkest shade.

When i reached home last night, I immediately took out the mystery powder from the compact and replaced it with my MAC pan blush in Melba. I put the dark secret mystery powder into my blush palette.

I prefer the casing with a nice peachy/pink blush in it instead of a mystery powder. I think i'm crazy..._

 
i'm an NC25 now, and the medium goes on translucent. so i'm assuming the dark one isn't gunna make you look dark, at all. a bronzer will make you look darker, but that's not even a bronzer. so ya.

i wish i could put tippy into it!! but then i would have to de-pot it, which isn't worth ruining the packaging for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blow powder would be the BEST product to put in there. too bad it doesn't fit. SIGH.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 17, 2009)

Really? So all the mystery powders from all the previous couture collections are a freaking rip off?!! But yeah I got it just for the compact too so it's not loss for me either lol. I'm thinking about selling it and the refill pan cause I have no use for anymore face powders. I just bough SF and Blot powdered pressed last week.


----------

